# Maybe the 5th time is a charm



## Red Belly Fan (Jan 22, 2005)

My breeding pair laid another batch of eggs. Thats five times now within the last few months







. Hopefully they had enough practice, and these eggs hatch. Screw 3rd time, 5th times the charm :laugh: . My fingers are crossed.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

so are mine, but that means you have to send me some babies haha!


----------



## Red Belly Fan (Jan 22, 2005)

moeplz said:


> so are mine, but that means you have to send me some babies haha!
> [snapback]930091[/snapback]​


Sure, I won't know what to do with them all anyways.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats mate. Follow the steps carefully. Take the eggs out into a breeding tank. Hope you are ready with one this time. If not just take water from the parent tank and add a good sponge filter and a addtional air stone near the eggs.

all the best.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

I wish u good luck ......


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good luck, man keep us posted


----------



## Red Belly Fan (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks To all of you I will Keep you posted. One more question I am watching them eat right now does that hurt the eggs, alot are floating around? Should I not feed When there are eggs?

Thanks again.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Red Belly Fan said:


> moeplz said:
> 
> 
> > so are mine, but that means you have to send me some babies haha!
> ...


WERD


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Some of the eggs may not have not been fertilized, in that case I would take them out.


----------



## Red Belly Fan (Jan 22, 2005)

mantis said:


> Some of the eggs may not have not been fertilized, in that case I would take them out.
> [snapback]936732[/snapback]​


Will the fertile eggs still be orange? Do the eggs slip down into the cracks of the rocks, cause I can't see them anymore? How long does it take for eggs to hatch?


----------

